# OMG The Licking............



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I have been working with some friends rescued pit, she is coming along nicely, we are still working on ppl coming in the front door and her not jumping all over them, but the licking, she licks you ALLLLLLL the time. And I HATE repeating myself with the No Lick command. Is there anything to do to stop this or break her from licking everything on you. Yes she gets plenty of exercise and all that jazz, but like when you go to pet her she licks your hand then while she's sitting there she licks your leg, feet whatever she can get her tongue on it's not only driving me crazy but the owners as well. Just wanted some input on this. Kinda stumped lol. Cause she's to quick for me to grab her tongue lmaooo.

Thanks for any input all. Hugs


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've never tried it on licking but it has worked for other things...

When she starts licking look away from her and ignore her, when she stops go back to pet her and if she starts again look away. Repeat.

You can add a "No" or "Eh eh" in when she starts licking before you turn away too if you want.

They learn that they have to do something you want, such as sit politely, before getting the attention they want. Control over resources.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

If you find something that works, let me know! Nubs is a licker, and by licking I mean, constant lick lick lick. The more excited he is the less he can hold his licking. It's the main reason why I never went the Therapy dog route with him. You can't have a therapy dog that all he wants to do is lick.

If he's around my nephew who is just over 2yrs old, he will dive bomb lick him, and then run away STILL licking the air. 

So for Nubs
Happy = LICK!
Sad = LICK
Confused = LICK!
Scared = LICK
Unknown place = LICK
New person = LICK
Child = LICKLICKLICKLICK!!!!
Sitting on the couch relaxing = Random licks.

I gave up on it. He knowns "no kisses" and it will stop him from kissing you but he will still lick the air. I think it was because before he came to me, he was scared of EVERYTHING. I like the licking just made him feel better and he got addicted to it. Now it's just a habit that I don't think he'll ever break. Things did get better as we worked on his confidence, but it just improved by 30% at best.

So good luck! Let me know if you find something that works.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

my girl does the same thing she can be licken ur face than u go to push her away and she ll lick your hand lol ,iv been tryin something similar to what celestial88 was sayin and it s workin but it takin a lil time for sure ,my friends are holdin me back imo cause they really love her and want the kisses they say it s okay we never seen her in a long time and they get her all excited im workin on them tryin to get them, to understand but i guess that will take time also. one girl i know really loves her and wants a pitbull but i says to her that if she cant help me or at least let me train my dog how will she ever train one of her own she she say s she s gona wait and learn more and she s really comin around


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG sounds just like Dosia lol. He always makes the sad face when I tell him no.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can try bitter apple, when she try licking you hands spray your hands and when she lick say no or eh. That's normally works licking is hard because it is affection and you hate to correct for being affectionate but you also do not want to be a lollipop!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

All good points I have tried the "eh eh" thing and it works for a bit but as soon as you go to pet her it licking, she is a lot like Cindy's Nubs, everything equals licking. Lisa I will try the bitter apple, but it's not just hands she licks, she licks every thing, feet, legs, hands, shoulders what ever. I am gonna try some of these and see if they work. Celestial I have already tried what you suggested but it doesn't work. Hugs to all.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL She sounds fun. xD 

We had a dog like that at the shelter.... He'd sit down and lick your pant legs while looking up at you.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I have one heck of a licker! Exactly what Darkmoon describes. I've pretty much done exactly what Celeste suggested but we aren't too hard on her because we know she's showing affection. She has gotten a *lot* better now and you don't need a shower every time you sit next to her.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the same issue with Beia,if you figure out how to stop it,please let me know.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol at Katie, I'm workin on it. I know she will get it she is a super smart girl  THanks all


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL does everyone have a licker? gawd!!! Belle refuses to listen to any type of non-licking training. i tried for awhile and she would give the saddest most pathetic face, then casually sneak out her tongue and lick anyways -____________-. the hubby HATES her licking and i don't usually mind it but sometimes she knocks stuff over with her thrashing tail and licking... nothing has worked. she doesn't respond to nasty tastes either (bitter apple spray) lol. she just continues to lick. i feel bad because she is such a loving dog that just wants attention and because of her licking she doesn't get as much as other dogs, ex Rudi doesn't lick that much and she gets snuggled and cuddled all the time. Belle, you can't cuddle her without getting a doggie slobber shower!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Gaa, seems we all have a licker in the midst. The command "no lick" she knows, but you can't even pet her or look at her or anything wothout her licking, and she gets much more attention when she isn't. We are working on it though. lol @ Belle. Hugs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that would be Dre.. constantly licking me..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo cEElint, I guess it's a pittie or bully thing, maybe all dogs do it and we just never notice but it is really distracting and upsetting sometimes, she is a super smart girl and I know we will conquer it, when we get it all taken care of I will post and let you all know how it goes


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I put a ball or toy on mels mouth when he would start to lick. Now he needs to find a toy or something to put on his mouth when he is excited lol. One addiction for another I guess but better than getting wet lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Amy, that sounds good, I may try that as well  hmmmm one addiction for the other lmaoooo


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sadly, Belle doesn't like toys bahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well darnit Gaa what are we to do with Belle, you can send her to me if you like


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Lina is a licking fool as well. Most of the times I don't mind it, but other times it's like she gets obsessed with it. And she'll lick anywhere...legs, arms, face...pretty much wherever there is skin showing. It gets to be too much at times and she knows no limits.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue licks everything !!! Mydaughter, the Mrs, myself, and anyone who comes over. If ya figure it out lmk lol. Tillthen, I just take him and put him in another part of the house.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Sadly, Belle doesn't like toys bahaha


Helena only likes ropes and rope like toys. Nothing that squeaks... she will run after a ball but won't retrieve it. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nubwagon - lol at the licking sounds like my white dog I had, if there was skin showing he was licking it. We called him the drive by licker  hahaha

Freddie, I actually think the command " No lick" is working, if I go to pet her and tell her that and she licks I say "eh-eh" and she will stop and if she does it again I ignore her. She gets up and walks away and then comes back and sits to wait to be petted, and we go thru it all day but she is slowly getting it  lol at Blue, I lubs him


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lol. lacey used to lick tons. having her almost 2 years now and countless "no kisses" commands later she's gotten lots better. she's still sneaky tho. she likes to sit as close as possible and as soon as you aren't payin attention to her aka talking or reading a txt she'll get a good one in. the worst kind is in the mouth. NASTY!!! lol. i've been workin with bub since he was tiny and am proud to say i can kiss his lil nose without gettin any tounge action lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Boo at no tongue action. She is getting better I am proud to say, she is so smart, just never been given the chance to show it. Her owners are coming along nicely as well. Hugs


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Blue licks everything !!! Mydaughter, the Mrs, myself, and anyone who comes over. If ya figure it out lmk lol. Tillthen, I just take him and put him in another part of the house.


omg!! that's soo dre.. don't wear sandals to my house.. Dre WILL lick your feet


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Clint, Mayce, the dog I'm working with is the same way. ewwww drives me crazy


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Like I said, I don't mind it that much...beats the heck out of biting too much.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzo and her brother are horrible lickers , Diesle is unstoppable . I hate being licked in the face , I think its cause thats what my dog did when I was a kid , with Izzo I push her away and ignore her until she can walk up to me without licking me . But still every morning I wake up to Izzo licking my face standing next to my bed until I lift up her blanket and let her lay with me . Its just something Ive learned to deal with and I just warn people before they come in the house that if they dont want to be licked dont come in lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol at Nubwagon, I can deal but some can't.

Izzosmommy, lol at you and the covers


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Try ignoring the behavior. No attention whatsoever. When she does this, sit on your hands & look away. If your standing put your hands behind your back, look away & remove yourself from the situation.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't remove myself I remover her from the situation, but I have been doing some of this as well. Thanks Candra


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I don't remove myself I remover her from the situation, but I have been doing some of this as well. Thanks Candra


Sure thing


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

The problem with telling Lina no is that I'm not serious when I say it. So I tell her "no lickens" but she knows I'm more kidding around than anything. 

And when I'm trying to put my shoes on?? Forget about it...I KNOW I'm getting licked right in the face when I'm tying my shoes. Just gotta hold the breath, close the eyes, and laugh until it's over.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Nubwagon, that's why, she knows you aren't serious, gotta use the mommy voice  But am lol'ing at you putting your shoes on holding your breath


----------



## BeefCake (Jun 17, 2011)

My one year does the same thing!! Its constant


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I have been meaning to update this, the dog has gotten much better, I hold up the one finger and tell her "no lick" and when I reach down if she even remotely lets that thing come outta her mouth I stop and repeat my self, and she closes her mouth. SO it is working and the owners are working on it as well.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Good to hear you're making progress. Maybe someday I might use that same technique. Probably not...but ya never know.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Nubwagon, she really has gotten a lot better about it, which makes me feel good and everyone is all on the same page about tellin her the same thing. So that helps as well. Let me know if you try it if it works


----------

